# Can rats drink milk?



## Aloemantra (Sep 11, 2012)

I wanted to make my boys sort of like a porridge breakfast with Oats, cornflakes and banana I'm just not sure weather I should get a lactose and gluten free milk, soy milk or normal cows milk? Or none at all.


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Dairy is not good for rats. A little is alright, but I would try to avoid it.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Aloemantra (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you!
I will only give it to them as a treat and see how they handle it thanks 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Why not mix it with water? Less the cornflakes...I have made banana porridge from oatmeal, vanilla soy milk and mashed bananas into it...big hit


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Aloemantra said:


> Thank you!
> I will only give it to them as a treat and see how they handle it thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


You're welcome. Glad I could help! 


-Rats are my life-


----------

